# convert vfat 2 reiserfs or ext3? (solved)

## nvideo

How to convert vfat partitions to reiserfs or ext3?

i find anyfs-tools but i didn't succeed emerge that package...

----------

## el-chaote

Hi, you didn't give us a lot of information  :Very Happy:  Why not formating the partition using mke2fs? Or do you want to convert the filesystem without loosing any data? Why not backing up the data, formating the partition with an ext3/reiserfs filesystem and restoring the data?

 *Quote:*   

> i didn't succeed emerge that package"

 

It think you mean that you couldn't find the package in the portage, right?  :Very Happy:  You can find an ebuild here. However, you'll have to add an overlay to us it.

----------

## nvideo

sory for short message

i try to add ebuild to /usr/local/portage

http://anyfs-tools.sourceforge.net/

last 3 versions dont work, emerge fals with die message in some lines when doing make

in ./configure everything is ok

i have 3 vfat partitions and my new kernel "2.6.26-r1" cannot mount them

kernel have some option for codepage, probably my partition is not write on that codepage

and now i must convert this partitions to ext filesystem

i can format partitions with mke2fs, but i that i lost my files

abouth 150-200Gb in all vfat partitions, i dont have this 200Gb free space

----------

## el-chaote

But you could mount the partitions with an older kernel? What happens if you try to mount the partitions with "mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/XXX"? Did you compile the Kernel by yourself? Have you checked that your new kernel supports vfat?

----------

## nvideo

yes of course, i compile kernel by myself  :Smile: 

i using linux abouth 6-7 years, and my vfat partitions is very old

in kernel i have vfat support, i try to recompile kernel and eneter vfat to be module

and nothing

in 2.6.25 everything works

 *Quote:*   

> ath64 anyfs-tools # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/floppy/
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> ...

 

mount - t vfat or -t auto ... nothing...

----------

## el-chaote

This is strange...  :Confused: 

What does "dmesg | tail -n 20" says after you've tried to mount? Did you run "fsck"? 

Does dmesg say something interesting if you load the module?

----------

## nvideo

Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

i dont have fsck.vfat but i have slackware linux and everything woks without any error

----------

## nvideo

<*> MSDOS fs support                                                            │ │

  │ │          <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                │ │

  │ │          (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                  │ │

  │ │          (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                           │ │

  │ │          <*> NTFS file system support                                                    │ │

  │ │          [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                    │ │

  │ │          [*]   NTFS write support      

in kernel

----------

## el-chaote

Check if "Codepage 437" is enabled in your kernel! Go to Filesystems -> Native Language Support.

----------

## nvideo

is not enabled

in default option this codepage is in kernel

i dont know for wath codepage 437 in not in my kernel

this kernel is shit!

and my bttv dont work fine

tvtime is block everithing in every 3-4sec

thanks  :Smile: 

now i run make && make modules_install

----------

## el-chaote

hehe, no worries  :Wink: 

Did you take your old kernel config? or did you start from scratch?  :Confused: 

----------

## nvideo

i just simply do make menuconfig add codepage and now i must reboot gentoo

did you know something abouth tvtime, xawtv, bttv module... ?

----------

## el-chaote

I've got tvtime running with an old tv-card and the saaSOMETHING module running  :Very Happy: 

PS: If it works now, please mark this thread as solved  :Wink: 

----------

## nvideo

how to mark this topic as sloved?

can you look this post?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704136.html

----------

## el-chaote

just put "[solved]" in front of your thread title  :Wink:  so that your thread is named:

[solved] convert vfat 2 reiserfs or ext3?

----------

